# having issues with bluray reading dvd TSSTcorpDVDWBD SN-406AB TM00



## gateway4shadow (Jul 5, 2013)

Lots of people seem to be having issues with the MSI laptops lately, atleast with the TSSTcorpDVDWBD SN-406AB TM00 bluray combo. It wont read things it should be. Mine wont read DVD, and I cant seem to find a fix, or a firmware. google is even limited in being useful! HALP I have the gx60


----------



## burroughs3000 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello we have the same Problem:

Problems with TSSTcorp DVDWBD SN-406AB reading bla... - TOSHIBA FORUMS


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There are 3 laser Diodes that are in a Blu-Ray Drive. One that reads Blu-Ray, one that reads DVD and one that reads CD. If all other discs play but not DVD, then that laser diode has failed and needs to be replaced. If you have had the drive for less then a year, you can send it back to the manufacturer for a free replacement. 
If you have had it longer, you can try the firmware: http://www.tsstodd.com/eng/firmware/fwdownload/fwdownload.asp?functionvalue=view&no=769 if that doesn't help you will need to replace the drive.


----------



## burroughs3000 (Jul 5, 2013)

No it's no hardware Problem with the diode. 

It's a Software / Driver / Firmware(?) problem. 

The problem only exists, if you put in the Disc while Win8 is running. Then the disc isn't recognised.

=> The drive works fine, if you put the Disc in before you Start Windows, or you refresh the "Volumes" over the Driver Settings in the Hardware-manager.


----------



## burroughs3000 (Jul 5, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> If you have had it longer, you can try the firmware: http://www.tsstodd.com/eng/firmware/fwdownload/fwdownload.asp?functionvalue=view&no=769 if that doesn't help you will need to replace the drive.


That's the wrong OEM version. It's SC00. We need TM00.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

@burroughs3000 you may want to start your own thread instead of hijacking the OP's thread. Their issue is probably different then yours.


----------



## burroughs3000 (Jul 5, 2013)

Ehhh ... where's the Problem: Same Drive, same Problem.

And My laptop ist a MSI, too.

perhaps it's allowed to help each other ??


----------



## semovan (Nov 18, 2013)

Is very simple.
The problem is with the ITunes. Delete this program, then delete the drives from control pannel, and restart.


----------

